# Travel advice for family



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Hi guys, first time poster and sorry its a question straight away I have recently secured a job in gibraltar and have rented an apartment in La Linea, i am flying out myself with my family following a couple of weeks later to let my daughter finish most of her school term. All of my travel has been sorted albeit expensively. My wife and daughter plan to fly to Malaga and will need to get to La Linea, I will have no access to a car (cant rent one as I will not have a credit card and my wife does not drive).

I know there are busses from malaga to la linea but as their flight will not get into aroung 8.40pm this will not be an option. 

Does anyone know of any other ways they could get over easily to la linea, i.e. would a taxi do such a long journey or could anyone put me in touch with a local transfer company. I am not looking at doing it on the cheap so dont mind a bit of an outlay. Just want to get them over as stress free as possible. Staying in scotland the flights to gibraltar, which would be easier are very expensive, and to be honest my daughter does not fly too well so we are trying to cut down on the number of flights.

Would really appreciate any help  Thanks.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

biffysplace said:


> Hi guys, first time poster and sorry its a question straight away I have recently secured a job in gibraltar and have rented an apartment in La Linea, i am flying out myself with my family following a couple of weeks later to let my daughter finish most of her school term. All of my travel has been sorted albeit expensively. My wife and daughter plan to fly to Malaga and will need to get to La Linea, I will have no access to a car (cant rent one as I will not have a credit card and my wife does not drive).
> 
> I know there are busses from malaga to la linea but as their flight will not get into aroung 8.40pm this will not be an option.
> 
> ...


Hi - congrats. on getting that job - you've done very well, given the extreme difficulty of finding secure employment, as expats, just now! 

Have you considered whether it might be better for your wife and daughter to stay, overnight, in Malaga, after their evening flight from the UK? There are hotels and pensiones available at all price levels, within the city - and great deals available online. Your family could go from the airport direct to their hotel room, enjoy a meal, rest and then arrive, refreshed, in La Linea, the following day, whether by bus or other means - which might be preferable to a lengthy journey, by road, at night, with a very late arrival for 'newbies' still on 'British time' and perhaps a little stressed by their day's travelling..!

I'm sure others, here, will be able to assist you with info. on taxis and other forms of hired transport, should you still wish to arrange a 'same day' transfer.

Good luck with everything!

saludos,
GC.


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply we have been thinking of this option too (to be honest i think it would be the best one  ) BUT wife says she would rather do it all in a day . Appreciate the congrats on the job


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Biffysplace

We relocated across here in March with my wife securing work in Gibraltar too, we used a Michael Cohen his number is +34 679 339 396 We used him a few times for getting up and down to Malaga airport from Gib happily reccommend him, journey down takes approx 1 hour and a half

scottjanicekyleerinfreya


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Excellent thanks, how are you finding things since your move? We are at the nervous but excited stage


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah settling in well thanks, hard to believe weve only been here for around two months.
As i said my wife secured work in Gib, im still "looking" although i am actually enjoying my time as a "house-husband" doing the nursery run shopping cleaning etc 
But can feel the need for some work coming up soon!

Exciting times ahead for you and your family, wish you all the best

Scott


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Hi Biffysplace
> 
> We relocated across here in March with my wife securing work in Gibraltar too, we used a Michael Cohen his number is +34 679 339 396 We used him a few times for getting up and down to Malaga airport from Gib happily reccommend him, journey down takes approx 1 hour and a half
> 
> scottjanicekyleerinfreya


Hi - sounds very positive for the family concerned! 

BTW - could someone also advise the OP on the estimated time to be spent in '_luggage reclaim_' , once his family's touched down in Malaga airport, prior to their onward journey to La Linea? That could help him judge which would be the better option for them, given it would be night-time by then. 

The last time I landed at Malaga, at this time of year, it took me approx. an hour and a half to be able to collect my case from the carousel and leave! It's a very busy airport, as we know - and the holiday season has now begun (regardless of the weather, lol!).

Saludos,
GC


----------

